
Should We Pay Students to Become Engineers? - wherespaul
http://www.good.is/post/should-we-pay-students-to-become-engineers/
======
thailandstartup
No, I think this is a problem for the free market.

I keep hearing that there aren't enough scientists and engineers, but then I
look at the pay for a graduate with a B.Sc., and it's a low starting salary -
if there were really a shortage, the starting salary would be higher. Supply
and demand. Paying students to become engineers would shift the supply curve,
decrease quality and drive down starting salaries.

------
Alex63
I thought we already did pay students to become engineers - it's called
"employment".

If students don't feel that the long-term rewards of an engineering career are
worth the up-front costs (time, effort, money), why would the taxpayers want
to add an incentive? If engineers become scarce, then salaries should go up
(assuming a free market) and more students will want to become engineers.

